# MTB Racer Killed during Race in Utah



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is the VeloNews article with the info on the very tragic event.

http://www.velonews.com/race/mtn/articles/5962.0.html

Ben raced for my LBS. I only meet him a few times, but he was a great guy. I attached a photo that will forever be the image I have of him in my mind. Bitter irony is that this photo appears in an article in this month's Mountain Biking Magazine on the 24 Hours of the Ole Pueblo, a race that Ben was part of the winning men's Duo.

Rest In Peace Ben. Rip all the Single track you can find in the after life.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh god. I heard about that last night. I recognize that guy from the MSC races last year, hard to forget that beard..I always wondered how hot that thing could be in an XC race.
RIP


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn! That sucks. I'm still mad about hearing some stupid SUV driver failed to yield the right of way to a roadie in the Tour De Ga race this weekend. The riders still in the hospital recovering. Now this....

RIP dude.


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

*This really sucks*

I remember talking to Ben during a lap at the Old Pueblo this year.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Words are impossible to express the sorrow of someone passing before their time. I too remember him from the 24 hours in the old pueblo this year. I also dueled with him for a good part of the single speed race at sea otter recently. Crazy beard and shaved legs.


----------



## mindhole (Mar 2, 2004)

*forgive me, I'm a bit confused*

The VeloNews article says the mountain biker who was killed is named Samuel Hall. Is that the same guy as your friend Ben??


----------



## lswing (Mar 13, 2004)

*Wtf?*

Who the hell holds a race on an open road? Damn shitty i say, its bad enough being a lone cyclist out on the road, but competing with a pack of other riders takes way more space and mental thought. Sounds like a bad idea from the start that just got worse. It is horrible to hear of such a preventable and intolerable instance! Most love to this poor individual strucken by ignorance by the driver of the SUV and organizers of the event.

Lou


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

lswing said:


> Who the hell holds a race on an open road? Damn shitty i say, its bad enough being a lone cyclist out on the road, but competing with a pack of other riders takes way more space and mental thought. Sounds like a bad idea from the start that just got worse. It is horrible to hear of such a preventable and intolerable instance! Most love to this poor individual strucken by ignorance by the driver of the SUV and organizers of the event.
> 
> Lou


Damn, Lou.

NO DOUBT horrible this guy died during the race. TRAGIC to say the least!

But come on man. Ignorance by a driver of the "SUV" and who holds a race on an open road? Um, pretty much 99 percent of ALL road races are held on open roads.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Words are impossible to express the sorrow of someone passing before their time. I too remember him from the 24 hours in the old pueblo this year. I also dueled with him for a good part of the single speed race at sea otter recently. Crazy beard and shaved legs.


How sad. I saw him at Sea otter too - can't miss that beard. Tragic.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 16, 2004)

lswing said:


> Who the hell holds a race on an open road? Damn shitty i say, its bad enough being a lone cyclist out on the road, but competing with a pack of other riders takes way more space and mental thought. Sounds like a bad idea from the start that just got worse. It is horrible to hear of such a preventable and intolerable instance! Most love to this poor individual strucken by ignorance by the driver of the SUV and organizers of the event.
> 
> Lou


It's not clear the driver of the SUV did anything wrong, unless driving a SUV and hauling a trailer is wrong in the first place in your world. Sounds like the cyclists were descending on the road and just got pinched when they came upon the SUV and someone clipped the SUV's mirror. And as the other stated very few road races are held on closed roads, there is almost always oncoming traffic at some point. It's surprising accidents like this don't happen more often in road races. One would hope the organizers of the race made the riders aware there could be traffic on the road.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

*Driver Not To Blame*

I've heard a lot about this, and it's very unfortunate. The driver _was_ yielding most of the roadway. The racer was trying to pull ahead of a very fast moving pack and ran into the side mirror of the Suburban.

Very unfortunate and sad, but to blame the driver is not fair. Keep in mind that this occured on an open, public roadway.

Deadly weekend in Moab.

Saturday: Death of unrestrained jeeper who rolled off of Hell's Revenge (dead at scene)
Sunday: Death of Tour of Canyonlands cyclist (dead at scene)
Monday: Heart attack in Arches N.P. (dead at scene)

hfly


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

That is really tragic
I live in Aus and even i knew that guy from pictures and everything


----------



## Gnarlygig (Jan 27, 2004)

*This is really awfull news, especially in a place so beautiful and...*

...well traveled.

I have often done volunteer work course marshaling at crit and road racing events, from the small time ones, to holiday events that drew the likes of Davis Phinney. It is common for even small race promoters to set up course marshals in high speed, high traffic, and otherwise dangerous locations, to communicate with the racers and the spectators, as well as warn oncoming vehicles and pedestrians what to expect.

The problem lies in the fact that one doing such volunteer work can only warn, and encourage the public to comply, they basically have no jurisdiction whatsoever. Often motorists and pedestrians are riled by the thought of some guy (often fellow riders/racers) in an orange vest, rattling off details of something they'd rather not see in their neighborhood.

I'm not saying there was any wrong doing by the race promoters, riders, or the driver of the SUV in this sad occurrance, but hopefully more caution and thoroughness will be exercised in the future.

My sincere condolances to the family and loved ones of the deceased.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

caivanom said:


> The VeloNews article says the mountain biker who was killed is named Samuel Hall. Is that the same guy as your friend Ben??


yes. samuel "ben" hall


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*the worst day of racing I've ever had*

Thanks for putting up a tasteful note regarding Ben, Brian, as I still haven't been able to figure out just how to post a race write up about this day and talk about the awful and depressing loss of our cycling brother. Our sport mens 30-39 came screaming by the spot about 4 minutes after the collision and there appeared to me to be mass carnage, many bikes scattered, a few guys visibly hurt, and what appeared to be a marshall/emt on the scene already. In passing the scene it was impossible to tell just how serious it was. It wasn't until I finally got around to the finish area that my wife said they had been emphatically asking over the P.A. system if anyone knew Ben's contact person or family information, as there had been a serious crash. I went up to the timing/PA tent to ask if they had it sorted out, and was told that Ben and two other guys were in bad shape. Then about 10 minutes later, was told that one of three had passed. I cannot describe the sinking feeling that I had, all the way home, through the night until yesterday a.m. when it was confirmed that it was indeed Ben who died. In retrospect, I now know why there were some very somber looking experts riding back to the start/finish area so close to the beginning of the race. Who could ride after seeing that? The few that were ahead or completed the race probably had no idea about the severity either.

Not sure what else to say. Totally indescribeable. I'll always remember Ben standing in the sun, flying a kite after the Coyote Classic race in El Paso a few weeks ago.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

oh my god. i came over to passion to see if glen had posted about how his race went this weekend. you can never imagine that something like this would happen at a race. i've seen ben at a few races around the area - really nice, friendly guy. a terrible loss.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Sad news - here it to eternal singletrack and the hope he didn't leave a fam behind. I too remember him from the 24OP.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*ugh*

My condolences to Ben's friends and family. I can't say that I knew him, but I saw him at the Pajarito Punishment last year. Very sorry to hear of this.

Tim


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*RIP and Rip....*



brianc said:


> Here is the VeloNews article with the info on the very tragic event.
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/race/mtn/articles/5962.0.html
> 
> ...


Damn, Ben passed me several times at the 24HOP. Rest in Peace. Rip the heavenly trails.

Condolences to Ben's friends and family.

Sad news indeed.

Ken


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*A couple of note worthy bio's:*

Local paper:

http://www.abqjournal.com/obits/profiles/168884profiles05-01-04.htm

Race promoter's site:

http://www.cyclecyndicate.com/


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Sad, sad news....

Have no idea why a person whom I have never met or never even talked to has left such an impression on me. I remember seeing him at the Old Pueblo and thinking, Now there is somebody who enjoys life. He just had that aura about him.


----------



## mogli (May 6, 2004)

*Looking for an eyewitness to the accident*

To the racer of the Canyonland Tours:

I am the Mom of a 16 year old racer that witnessed the accident and he will not talk about it or deal with what must have had a horrible impact on him. I am looking for anyone that can help me understand what my son saw at the accident scene so that I can try to help him and talk about it and deal with Mr. Hall's death. 
I would greatly appreciate any reply. Thank you very much

Mogli Fairbanks


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

mogli said:


> To the racer of the Canyonland Tours:
> 
> I am the Mom of a 16 year old racer that witnessed the accident and he will not talk about it or deal with what must have had a horrible impact on him. I am looking for anyone that can help me understand what my son saw at the accident scene so that I can try to help him and talk about it and deal with Mr. Hall's death.
> I would greatly appreciate any reply. Thank you very much
> ...


Maybe a therapist would be more helpful, as the few guys I know / know of that were there in the pack may not be all that comfortable talking about it in the context you describe. I truly hope your 16 Y.O. racer child finds his/her way through what was a terrible terrible occurence.

The article in VeloNews had a pretty accurate description of what had happened, right from an eyewitnesses interview.

Essentially a group of very fast, very expierienced racers (expert class in the Mountain States Cup series is very advanced) came upon an oncoming truck with an RV trailer in tow, did not move out of the way fast enough and Ben and a few others got tangled in the effort to move over, Ben was clipped by the rear view mirror and apparently went down, getting either hit or run over by the trailer.

The course was open to motor vehicles at this race, and the area of road in which the accident occured was straight with good visibility. My best guess is that neither the truck driver nor the racers realized how fast the other(s) was/were traveling, contributing to the terrible accident.

Where exactly was your son? Was he spectating? Camping nearby? Riding in the juniors race and came upon the scene? He may have information that could contribute to the full understanding of what happened!

Good luck and best wishes with what must be a tough situation.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

mogli said:


> To the racer of the Canyonland Tours:
> 
> I am the Mom of a 16 year old racer that witnessed the accident and he will not talk about it or deal with what must have had a horrible impact on him. I am looking for anyone that can help me understand what my son saw at the accident scene so that I can try to help him and talk about it and deal with Mr. Hall's death.
> I would greatly appreciate any reply. Thank you very much
> ...


I would give the following suggestions:

1) As much as you want to help him, he probably needs some time to sort out his feelings right now. Pushing him to talk about it will not help.

2) I would suggest before you take him to a theropist (sp) that you call a few and just ask them the best way to help him through this period.

3) He may never want to talk about what he saw. Many people that are put in highly tramatic situations do not ever want to talk about it. If you talk to most combat soldiers, you will find, the last thing they ever talk about, even years later is combat. I you ask them a direct question about it, they will often avoid the question.

4) This is probably harder on him than most adults because he is at an age where death if a very foreign concept. He has just confronted the fact that death is very real and part of life.

Good Luck


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to sounds like I'm placing blame on anybody--because I'm totally not--but I was curious 1) where exactly this race was held, and 2) if racing on unclosed roads is common in the Mountain States Cup series? Not sure if it's similiar to the series we have here in AZ, but all those races are on closed, mostly single-track courses.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> Not to sounds like I'm placing blame on anybody--because I'm totally not--but I was curious 1) where exactly this race was held, and 2) if racing on unclosed roads is common in the Mountain States Cup series? Not sure if it's similiar to the series we have here in AZ, but all those races are on closed, mostly single-track courses.


The race was held for the most part on Kane Creek Road annd Hurrah Pass Road just outside of Moab, UT. These roads are heavily used by bikers, atvs, motos, sightseers and campers. I have a feeling thats why the land managers and county folks would not allow a full road closure as would have stranded many people camping and recreating out there. This course is pretty much an abberation of the mtn states cup and racing in general. Most of the rest of the MSC races are high altitude ST and service roads at ski resorts. This season opener is a freakish tradition with the surreal terrain of Moab and the Jacobs Ladders hike-a-bike. 
For whatever reason the powers that be around Moab (Sheriffs, etc) don't make life easy for the race scene and the promoter. There is always a huge hubub about parking/tickets/towing on Kane Creek Rd, and I even heard rumors that a few years ago they walked drug dogs along the parked cars near the bottom of the DH course and wrote a crapload of tickets. I have a hunch they are much more stoked on Jeep Jamboree and Rod Benders.


----------



## mp3 (Apr 9, 2004)

brianc said:


> Here is the VeloNews article with the info on the very tragic event.
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/race/mtn/articles/5962.0.html
> 
> ...


Damn. Didn't really hit me till I saw the photo & beard. I remember him
from the 24 in OP. Very sad.

RIP bud.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

The road up to Amassa Back? Was it above or below the Amassa back entrance? It's really too bad the city doen't embrace the race. Moab has one of the strangest dynamics of a tourist destination I have ever seen.

Well, I'm heading up there next week. I'll be sure to pay my condolences when I'm up there.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> The road up to Amassa Back? Was it above or below the Amassa back entrance? It's really too bad the city doen't embrace the race. Moab has one of the strangest dynamics of a tourist destination I have ever seen.
> 
> Well, I'm heading up there next week. I'll be sure to pay my condolences when I'm up there.


Waaaay past the Amasa Back trailhead. The race starts where the orad turns to dirt and goes about 12 miles or so out from there before heading out towards the river and along to the bottom of Jacobs Ladder, which is the hike up to Amasa Back trail, it kicks you out near that pipeline that crosses the trail. Racers then go down AB to the road and rally down to the finish. The crash happend a ways out from the start.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

glenzx said:


> Essentially a group of very fast, very expierienced racers (expert class in the Mountain States Cup series is very advanced) came upon an oncoming truck with an RV trailer in tow, did not move out of the way fast enough and Ben and a few others got tangled in the effort to move over, Ben was clipped by the rear view mirror and apparently went down, getting either hit or run over by the trailer.


My understanding is based upon what I was told by a local Moab medical professional who talked to the EMTs who had been at the scene.

At speed, the rider hit the mirror, shattered the window, and ended up tearing off the ladder that was on the side of the SUV (or trailer, I can't recall which) with his head, causing massive head trauma which resulted in his death.

The consensus was that the SUV was not at fault.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Pete said:


> My understanding is based upon what I was told by a local Moab medical professional who talked to the EMTs who had been at the scene.
> 
> At speed, the rider hit the mirror, shattered the window, and ended up tearing off the ladder that was on the side of the SUV (or trailer, I can't recall which) with his head, causing massive head trauma which resulted in his death.
> 
> The consensus was that the SUV was not at fault.


OK, I had heard that too, but couldn't recall whether or not it was a full size SUV (expedition/excursion type thing) or a contractors type truck, which would explain the ladder scenario.

I wouldn't place blame here, from what I've heard, but did hear that the truck/trailer was going quite fast for some reason.... and that the expert pack was less than snappy with yielding some of the road.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*RIP indeed*

Never heard of him until now, but now I'll never forget him.

His death came way too soon, all we can hope is that it was quick and painless. And take a little comfort knowing it was while doing something he loved.


----------



## mogli (May 6, 2004)

*He was a racer*

Thank you so much for your reply and advice. My son was a junior expert racer and the accident happened in front of his eyes. He was asked to get the medics.


glenzx said:


> Maybe a therapist would be more helpful, as the few guys I know / know of that were there in the pack may not be all that comfortable talking about it in the context you describe. I truly hope your 16 Y.O. racer child finds his/her way through what was a terrible terrible occurence.
> 
> The article in VeloNews had a pretty accurate description of what had happened, right from an eyewitnesses interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

*Ben Hall's Death at Moab*

I would just like to say thank you to all of you who have expressed kind words regarding Ben's death. (It is Samuel Benjamin Hall, but he has always been Ben.)

We have just returned to Indiana after going to Albuquerque for the memorial service. I am not okay and do not think I ever will be, but the wonderful people we met, or saw again, who had been a part of his life in racing or in undergraduate or graduate school helped us to be able to face the tragedy while we were there. Your internet words have helped me since I got home last night. All of you were an enormous part of his life.

He did truly love racing and had ridden bicycles since he was able to hit the pedals on my ten speed as they came around high enough for his feet, one at a time. I think he was about six or seven. We have heard a number of accounts of the incident. One will end up being official.

Ben was a fantastic, kind, gifted person. He was one of a kind and we loved him with all our hearts. We are devastated by his loss.

Thank you to your website and forum for allowing me to say thank you. Please be careful as you enjoy your quiet, exciting, healthy sport and do not allow unsafe practices to put you in harm's way.

Sincerely,
Timmy Sorrow, Ben's Mom


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

My condolences.

From what I've learned about Ben, he sounds like a man who loved life. He's accomplished so much in racing in such a short time and he's an artist with tile in his day job. He's willing to devote himself completely to the pursuit of perfection and happiness. Now we are often less than perfect and complete happiness is impossible to achieve, but it is the pursuit of things we love that makes us feel alive.

This past mother's day, my mom (and mother in law) gave me grief about my little scabs and patches of poison oak. "Be careful, be careful, be careful." Their concern for me is overflowing. I cannot imagine the pain you must be going through. You've raised a great man and his life has touched many.

We here at mtbr.com are putting together a special page to celebrate the life of Samuel Benjamin Hall.

Francis Cebedo
mtbr.com


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

francois said:


> We here at mtbr.com are putting together a special page to celebrate the life of Samuel Benjamin Hall.
> 
> Francis Cebedo
> mtbr.com


Very cool. Great idea, and I'll pass the word around to the locals who may have a photo or two of Ben, on or off the bike and have them forward them on.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Ben's Mom said:


> I would just like to say thank you to all of you who have expressed kind words regarding Ben's death. (It is Samuel Benjamin Hall, but he has always been Ben.)
> 
> We have just returned to Indiana after going to Albuquerque for the memorial service. I am not okay and do not think I ever will be, but the wonderful people we met, or saw again, who had been a part of his life in racing or in undergraduate or graduate school helped us to be able to face the tragedy while we were there. Your internet words have helped me since I got home last night. All of you were an enormous part of his life.
> 
> ...


God bless you and I send positive prayers to you...

I am a racer and a Father,

I cannot even begin to imagine, but I just wanted to reach out and send a prayer to you and yours...

I feel so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

First off, I'd like to offer my condolences to you, Mrs. Hall. It's always sad to hear about someone who was such a leader in the sport we love passing on in a way like this. It appears from the responses on here that he was well liked, and will certainly be missed.

Not to hijack the thread, but I'd like to add another weekend tragedy to the mix. A woman was killed while riding with her friend in Lexington, Kentucky, where I live, after being struck by a car. Her friend, a German exchange student who lives with the Stacy and her husband, was also hit and is still in the hospital. Here's a link to the full story:

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/news/local/8630240.htm

Stacy was a member of the local cycling club, which I've been meaning to join for a while...too bad I couldn't have met her before she passed away.

It's always sad to hear of a cycling death...even if it happened one or one thousand miles away, it feels like a death in the family. If it occurs close to home, it just reminds us how quickly a serious accident can occur, even though I know I never dwell on the fact.

So everyone, please be safe out there. We don't want to lose anyone else from the family.

Brian


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

truly a terrible thing to happen, RIP

stay strong


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rest In Peace Ben*

Ben passed me (at least) two times during the 24HTOP earlier this year. He was a fast rider and it was fun to watch him go at it. My deepest sympathy to all of Ben's family and friends for this terrible loss.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ben, Beans and Tortillas*

Here's a great shot of Ben I received from a fellow NM cyclist, also taken from the 24HTOP race this past February.

_"...happily eating cold canned beans smeared on a tortilla and smiling in the sun..."
_


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Here's a great shot of Ben I received from a fellow NM cyclist, also taken from the 24HTOP race this past February.
> 
> _"...happily eating cold canned beans smeared on a tortilla and smiling in the sun..."
> _


_

That is great! Thank you!! That is John Stevens' dog with him, I think. He and John were the DUO team. John was also with him at Moab.

I have a favorite photo of him in one of his first races, but I can't get it to "send." I keep getting knocked offline when I try. It is one that no one had seen when I took it to New Mexico for the memorial service. I will try to share it with you. Timmy_


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Ben's Mom said:


> That is great! Thank you!! That is John Stevens' dog with him, I think. He and John were the DUO team. John was also with him at Moab.
> 
> I have a favorite photo of him in one of his first races, but I can't get it to "send." I keep getting knocked offline when I try. It is one that no one had seen when I took it to New Mexico for the memorial service. I will try to share it with you. Timmy


My pleasure, the least I could do was forward it along....

And indeed, the wacky world of web can be a bit frustrating when trying to attach files or upload photos! Feel free to email it to me and I can give it a try..... sometimes photo's have to be re-sized or re-formatted to be small enough to upload.


----------



## kamikaze (May 13, 2004)

Always get cold chills when i read things like these.
It's always the good, passionate social guys that get killed.
Damn shame.

My deepest condolences....


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

kamikaze said:


> Always get cold chills when i read things like these.
> It's always the good, passionate social guys that get killed.
> Damn shame.
> 
> My deepest condolences....


Thank you. You are all dear to us. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

lswing said:


> Who the hell holds a race on an open road? Damn shitty i say, its bad enough being a lone cyclist out on the road, but competing with a pack of other riders takes way more space and mental thought. Sounds like a bad idea from the start that just got worse. It is horrible to hear of such a preventable and intolerable instance! Most love to this poor individual strucken by ignorance by the driver of the SUV and organizers of the event.
> 
> Lou


We rec'd the accident report Friday. The driver who was supposed to be 'nearly stopped' at the side of the road at the time of the accident ended up 70 feet from where Ben lay. His bicycle was 'destroyed' as was his helmet. The driver SAID he drove on and then stopped to check the damage to his vehicle: He was angry about the damage to his SUV. The only true accounts we received until the report came were from all of you, pieced together. Although we talked and talked with Utah, there was so much not told to us. I am dismayed and angry and I do believe this was preventable.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

*A Terrible Accident*

What I had heard before was pieced together from various (probably inaccurate) sources, including people in the race. Everyone around here was shaken up by the death. Your son it seems was very well liked by everyone who knew him -- a very warm and genuine soul. I am very sorry for your loss and sad for the loss of such an obviously amazing man.


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

We have received the accident report. It had a few unsettling surprises. Things are extremely difficult right now. Thank you for remembering Ben.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Ben's Mom said:


> We have received the accident report. It had a few unsettling surprises. Things are extremely difficult right now. Thank you for remembering Ben.


We are all pulling for you & your family and friends in this awful time. It sounds worse yet to have received a report with 'unsettling surprises'. It's hard to imagine anything worse, and I still get a sinking, deep pit in my stomach thinking about it. Take care as best one can given the circumstances.


----------



## bunamun (May 17, 2004)

*Stupid SUV + Stupid Driver = Death*



Duckman said:


> Damn! That sucks. I'm still mad about hearing some stupid SUV driver failed to yield the right of way to a roadie in the Tour De Ga race this weekend. The riders still in the hospital recovering. Now this....
> 
> RIP dude.


I want to know what happened to that low-life-festering-turd of an SUV driver who caused this "accident". This wasn't an accident! This is another classic case of a typical American driver who thinks that bikes don't belong on the road and have no right to be there. This is also the fault of FORD MOTOR COMPANY. One of our ******* American car manufacturers who thinks it's necessary to offer a vehicle that is so big and heavy that nothing other than a class 8 truck or train can compare. This is the only country in the world where you will find people driving such rediculously sized vehicles in such large quantity.

No, this was NOT an accident. This was negligence on the part of the driver of that vehicle of death and Ford. The driver is negligent in the fact that he/she did not yield to cyclists, and is also negligent for purchasing, irresponsibly, a vehicle of that size. Ford is negligent for manufacturing a vehicle of that size. They both suck in more ways than can be mentioned here.

I'm truly sorry for the lose of a great cyclists and artist. I'm also very sad that this country is ruled by corporations and people who think bigger is always better and sharing things like the road are out of the question, especially if I'm driving an SUV!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

We're all thinking about you and wishing we could make it easier somehow.


----------



## cptnRidesFaster (May 26, 2004)

*contemplations on the impact of this sorrowful loss to our community*

1) Words cannot express the sorrow I feel for all those who are affected.

2) This story needs to be shared not to dwell on the misery but to bring awareness of hazards which typically drop out of focus when we are in the heat of competition. Strong competitive desire to win is achieved by a pure focus on the goal and too often we racers are swept away in the bliss of the moment - forgetting the dangers involved.

3) the blame game: This is a free country, which is part of what makes it so great. Purchasing an SUV is a personal choice which may be the right choice to one person and the wrong choice to yet another. What choice you make depends on what you value and the code of ethics you choose to live by. The choices I make are usually the right one for me, but that doesn't mean they are right for everybody. I don't force my mindset on others. I drive a Subaru so I think it is obvious where I stand on the SUV thing, but I think it is irrational to point the finger at the driver simply becauase he/she is behind the wheel of an SUV. Based on what I have read, the driver was just a part of the accident as everybody else. He was most likely wrong in his actions, but he wasn't alone. Signs announcing the race posted along the road could have brought attention to passing motorists. Police could have been more proactive along the roadway. Race promoters could have brought motorized traffic safety issues to the attention of racers during the pre-race/start line briefing, etc....

The point is not to pass blame, but to take action which will make sure Ben's tragedy is not repeated. I don't know what is going on in this country over the last few years, but nobody seems capable of standing up and taking responsibility. Police too often take the easy way out with a quick and innaccurate accident report write ups, making it easy to 'close the case'. This is a total disservice to the family of the victim and a dishonor to the victim. What we need is assurance that the possibility of a similar tragedy is minimized. This is achieved by people admitting something went wrong and trying to find solutions, not passing blame.

4) The MTB racing community is a close community. The loss of a brother is felt by all. We honor Ben each time we race because he is there in spirit still in the lead pack, pushing the envelope and prompting a response from those following his trax. Next time you are gathered at the start, look closely and you will see Ben, clipped in and ready to go. Ben will never die as long as there is an outdoors for our souls to live and as long as we get out and connect with that place.

peace,
-henry n


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

cptnRidesFaster said:


> Race promoters could have brought motorized traffic safety issues to the attention of racers during the pre-race/start line briefing, etc....


Very thoughtful post, with many good points and obsevations.

The race promoters were fairly clear about the "yellow line rule" in that it was an open course and there would be a high likelihood of meeting traffic on the first part of the course. Could they have been MORE clear? Yes, by not tolerating the chatter during the pre-race briefing, as it was hard to hear what the heck was being said. Yellow Line rule is a roadie rule for open (most road race courses are open) courses where you may not ride across the line to pass on the left, as you are either ejected or put at the rear of the pack.... It can be extremely dangeroud to hover near the center of a road, especially cresting a hill. Think about a car approaching from the other side that may have wandered too close to, or over, the line! Very ugly.


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

I agree, too, that it was a sensitive and good summary of things. My heart went out to the fellow with the SUV critique...but my daughter said, "Mother, are you going to tell him what YOU drive?" I do not have an SUV, but I do pull a horsetrailer, or hay, occasionally and I know what it is like to be responsible for a large vehicle and trailer. It is an awesome responsibility knowing how to handle a heavy vehicle and trailer so that no one in or out of it gets hurt. When I read the width dimensions of the vehicle and trailer on the road at Moab, in the roads that were described in the brochure, and I try to visualize the width of the "pack of riders" on the same road in such a short race, it does seem as if someone should have paid attention to something. It is difficult to understand how it could have all happened, just accidentally, in a road that was so "open" as it sounds and with a driver who said he knew there was a race going on. 

There are, as you all may guessed by now, many things that have come to light that I cannot yet talk about, even to express an opinion. I think I can say that blaming an SUV as if it were out on its own is maybe a little bit far afield even for the fellow who hates them, but I respect his right to express himself and I think the forum is wonderful for all of you who have said so many useful and comforting things. 

I don't know who was responsible for what right now. I do know that there has been a strange silence in some areas and a real difficulty in getting the same information twice in a row in others. I did read things in the accident report that had not been shared with me and it made it much more difficult to bear. There also were stories told that may have been told unknowingly in the report. It was my first experience with police reports. It was tough. I am pretty naive, I guess.

It makes me appreciate more than ever being able to come to the forum and "be" with you. (I know my visits are drawing to a close. For everyone else, life must go on.) I can see how close you are as a community and I know how much that meant to Ben. We talked last year after Angel Fire when it got chilly and we returned to Albuquerque earlier than he and John did because we had our grandchild with us. He talked to me late that night about how much the bicycling community meant to him. He was apologizing for staying so long after the race, but all I felt was joy for him. Ben really loved all of you.

I have not had enough energy to be angy about this. It is frustrating and I am disappointed in many things about what happened. You all have heard enough about the sadness I feel. I agree with you that some practices surely should be changed to make things safer for everyone. Getting "swept away in the bliss of the moment" doesn't sound much like my analytical and athletic son, but for anyone it describes, that bliss should include rocks, hills, clifts, mud, branches, holes, riders, whatever--not motor vehicles. I wonder if anyone could be so blissful as to miss seeing a Ford Excursion and a 25 foot trailer. How many of your mothers know you could get killed by a vehicle during a race? 

I hope with whatever happens in the next months, however long, that we can help in any way possible to help you make things safer. I hope you will let us help, but there is much to sort out and it may be terribly difficult. 

Finally, thank you for keeping Ben with you in the races. That gives me a wonderful picture to hold onto. I am just amazed by all of you. I think the very people best the world has to offer the future are riding around on bicycles. Blessings, love and great appreciation to all of you. Timmy


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"It was my first experience with police reports. It was tough. I am pretty naive, I guess."

We should all be lucky enough to go through life without ever knowing about police reports!! You're hardly naive. Especially since it's such a recent event, you can't possibly process all the information so soon. If there's conflicting information, perhaps they're still trying to figure things out and want to err on the side of caution.

"It makes me appreciate more than ever being able to come to the forum and "be" with you. (I know my visits are drawing to a close. For everyone else, life must go on.) I can see how close you are as a community and I know how much that meant to Ben. We talked last year after Angel Fire when it got chilly and we returned to Albuquerque earlier than he and John did because we had our grandchild with us. He talked to me late that night about how much the bicycling community meant to him. He was apologizing for staying so long after the race, but all I felt was joy for him. Ben really loved all of you."

It helps to know that our loved ones are paying attention to us! As much as I share my biking experiences with friends/family, I don't expect that any of it is sinking in, and have always doubted that they could ever understand. Thanks for sharing your observations! Maybe the non-bikers in our lives understand more than we realize!


----------



## dmccune (May 2, 2004)

Reading these postings has been difficult for me, as I am sure for a lot of you. I was at Moab, and passed by the accident not long after it happened. It was I situation I will never forget, and pray will never have to see again. 

For Ben's Mom all my love and respect go out to you and your family. The first thing I did after this race was call my mother, not to tell her how I did, but to tell her of the accident, in case somehow she heard about it before she heard from me and to ease her fears. Now my mother, and my wife and son who were at the race, know how dangerous this sport can be. All of us will morn Ben and his family's loss from now on. Since the race there has not been a day I haven't thought about the accident. We willl all go on racing and riding and must not place blame on any one or multiple sources. I have not had witness to the police report, nor do I wish to. I know this was a tragic accident and everyone involved would react differently if they knew the outcome. I can say Eric and Pam, the race organizers, did a hell of a job telling everyone cars and racers the course was open and to be careful. I know racers were aware of the situation on the course (that it was open), I don't know what the driver of the Ford knew, but my wife drove near that portion of the course and was told numerous times to be careful of the racers. Very few, only those with Ben at the time of the accident, will ever know what happened. For the rest let us just be a little more careful (even if that means a little slower) next time out on the race course.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*One Year Later - Still doesn't add up*



glenzx said:


> Here's a great shot of Ben I received from a fellow NM cyclist, also taken from the 24HTOP race this past February.
> 
> _"...happily eating cold canned beans smeared on a tortilla and smiling in the sun..."
> _


_ 
Gadfly noted the anniversary approaching of both the tradgedy of the loss of Ben and the fact it's one day before his birthday. The suggestion was made to rply-to the original thread to bump it up - so that's what I'm doing.

It occured to me that it's extra-strange to be following (well behind) Ben's "footsteps" in my sophmore year at Expert Level racing - he had been on a strikingly sharp up-curve as he matured as a succesful cyclist and racer, and I sorely miss seeing him at the local, regional and national level events. He continues to be an inspiration as I stumble through the learning curve in competition. It's a shame I couldn't race with him, but it's as if he's there - somewhere.

Recent Thread link:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=87795

Good luck to all at Moab this year - ride safe.

_


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Glen for bumping this up. 

Seeing Gadfly's post, brought back some memories for me. Ben always had a smile everytime I saw him. RIP.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

bunamun said:


> I want to know what happened to that low-life-festering-turd of an SUV driver who caused this "accident". This wasn't an accident! This is another classic case of a typical American driver who thinks that bikes don't belong on the road and have no right to be there. This is also the fault of FORD MOTOR COMPANY. One of our ******* American car manufacturers who thinks it's necessary to offer a vehicle that is so big and heavy that nothing other than a class 8 truck or train can compare. This is the only country in the world where you will find people driving such rediculously sized vehicles in such large quantity.
> 
> No, this was NOT an accident. This was negligence on the part of the driver of that vehicle of death and Ford. The driver is negligent in the fact that he/she did not yield to cyclists, and is also negligent for purchasing, irresponsibly, a vehicle of that size. Ford is negligent for manufacturing a vehicle of that size. They both suck in more ways than can be mentioned here.
> 
> I'm truly sorry for the lose of a great cyclists and artist. I'm also very sad that this country is ruled by corporations and people who think bigger is always better and sharing things like the road are out of the question, especially if I'm driving an SUV!


That's a bit harsh man.

I don't think there would be many cyclists who appreciate having to share the road with cars and these SUV monstrosoties and especially real haulage trucks (hard to tell the difference admittidly) but we have no choice. They are totally legal and have just as much right to be on the road as you or I. I think the road should be closed to other users during races. It just makes sense on every level.. Those lads could have crested the hill at full clip and met somone walking their dog or teaching their little girl to ride fer chrissakes!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks guys for "bumping" the thread back up. One year might seem like alot to some people but to anyone who experienced this or was a friend of Ben's it probably seem s like yesterday. I hope the year has eased his Mum's pain somewhat and am glad to see such support through the community - Ben seemed like a great guy who had a lot of friends and respect both on and off a bike. RIP Ben

We really need to be careful while riding/racing on roads a it doesn't take a lot to end up on the other side of the road and into oncoming traffic - I personally experienced this last night while racing a friend downhill on the highway and a gust swept him towards me pushing me closer to the centre of the road and an oncoming car doing 40mph. Ride safe and ride with respect.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very sad the race promoters could not get the road closed


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought I should add this pic to the thread. This was taken by my wife at the 2003 Firecracker 50. I remember seeing Ben at the start, and that was the last time, he was a little faster than me ...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

jl said:


> I thought I should add this pic to the thread. This was taken by my wife at the 2003 Firecracker 50. I remember seeing Ben at the start, and that was the last time, he was a little faster than me ...


Great Shot from an awesome event! Yet another impression made in another race, amazing.

Firecracker is one hell of a race.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

brianc said:


> Thanks Glen for bumping this up.
> 
> Seeing Gadfly's post, brought back some memories for me. Ben always had a smile everytime I saw him. RIP.


Ditto. Never met Ben but he was hard to miss at the 24 OP and it's clear he touched many lives. Best wishes to his mom and family on such a tough occasion.


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

*Thank you!*



jl said:


> I thought I should add this pic to the thread. This was taken by my wife at the 2003 Firecracker 50. I remember seeing Ben at the start, and that was the last time, he was a little faster than me ...


Good Morning,
That is a great picture! I will print it out (I hope). What a wonderful gift!!! You all just think you are ordinary people, but you are such treasures. Tell anybody in the generation older than you are that you certainly did turn out well!! (Whether it is because of your elders or in spite of them doesn't matter.)

We will be in Albuquerque the week of the 22nd to the 30th of April...with a short trip to Moab sometime in that week...and we will be at Ben's House on 15th Street in Old Town. You are all welcome. Check with Fat Tire Cyclery in ABQ for any non-scheduled, informal event and potluck get together...I am not sure if there is anything going on, but everyone talks about it. It is just that we are all over the place and busy...and then, I am still a complete wreck and not as much help as I should be.

I know that you all will be in Moab during the first weekend of that week. I will not be there during that time. I don't think I could handle that, but Ben will be there with you, smiling and quiet and trusting. In his memory, always be careful--not just with your riding, but with everything that is connected with racing. Read everything, think about it; and only then, ride like a a playful but cautious wind.

Love to all,
Timmy, Ben's very, very old Mom


----------



## elab (Jul 1, 2004)

I never met Ben but was deeply saddened to read this thread last year. At the time I printed out the 1st picture in this thread because it really grabbed my attention. To me it showed that Ben loved life. He lived it fully. He enjoyed his freedom.

I still keep that picture at my desk. I look at it occasionally & while I still feel some sadness, it also inspires me.

Ben, from So Cal.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

As fate would have it, I will be back in ABQ on April 28th. and then in Moab the following week. Hopefully I'll be able to swing by Fat Tire.

Thank you for your wonderful email.


----------



## Ben's Mom (May 10, 2004)

brianc said:


> As fate would have it, I will be back in ABQ on April 28th. and then in Moab the following week. Hopefully I'll be able to swing by Fat Tire.
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful email.


Brian,
We will look forward to seeing you!! Did you see the entry above about the "first photo"? That picture of Ben was so perfect. I have it on my desk, too. Thank you.

And Ben from Southern Cal,
Thank you for your words and your remembering Ben. So long as he has a meaning, he has a life.

Timmy


----------



## Beckman4 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Open road in race course?*

I'm not a racer, so I'm not familiar with regular practices..but is it normal for a race to have a section of openly-traveled road included? That sounds crazy to me, and a problem waiting to happen.

Not only seriously dangerous for someone who's trying to concentrate on racing, but unfair even if one pack goes through while there's no traffic, then others get hung up by cars?

Doesn't make sense, and of course the whole story is tragic.

As for those going nuts ranting about SUVs, that really doesn't matter, so lighten up. If the idiot was driving a Honda hybrid, and crossed into their path, it probably would've hit the riders just as hard as an SUV.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

ben hall ride went off great my brother said.
he has some pics to follow.

https://bcdracing.com/hawke/hall.html


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

.....


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Zonic Man said:


> Damn, Lou.
> 
> NO DOUBT horrible this guy died during the race. TRAGIC to say the least!
> 
> But come on man. Ignorance by a driver of the "SUV" and who holds a race on an open road? Um, pretty much 99 percent of ALL road races are held on open roads.


Unless I am mistaken, this was a mountain bike race which, for this section at least, was being run on the road.

_An Albuquerque man was killed during the Tour of Canyonlands *cross-country mountain-bike race *near Moab, Utah, on Sunday. _

http://www.velonews.com/race/mtn/articles/5962.0.html

Edit: Sorry.....I just saw the date of the original post after I already posted mine......this was at the top of the queue before I posted FWIW, so no flames please.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

wow... that sucks.. RIP.


That leads me to believe that someone should have done something about the traffic.. in the least they could have organized for one lane to be closed so they could race without fear.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

On an open road? Traggic. It should never have happened.

I feel for him and his family & friends.

RIP


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences.

As both a cyclist son and a father, I can relate to your pain, but can only imagine the size of this terrible loss.

May God bless you and be with you in these times of deep sadness.

A mexican saying says that God calls early to those ones he wants to be with him up there in heaven.

May peace be with you.
Rene


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

bcd said:


> ben hall ride went off great my brother said.
> he has some pics to follow.
> 
> http://bcdracing.com/hawke/hall.html


thanks for posting this. I hope to make it back to ABQ and do this ride. I'll see about getting it on my calender for next year.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

No, what's sad is that they had the race use the roads anyway. If they couldn't of closed the road or at least cone off a lane, they shouldn't have gone ahead. I'm not big on law suits, but someone should be held accountable.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

bunamun said:


> I want to know what happened to that low-life-festering-turd of an SUV driver who caused this "accident". This wasn't an accident! This is another classic case of a typical American driver who thinks that bikes don't belong on the road and have no right to be there. This is also the fault of FORD MOTOR COMPANY.
> 
> Get a clue dude. You make it sound like it wouldnt have happened if the
> driver had been driving a mini cooper. Cars kill cyclists, and its not the size of the car that does it.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*No need to bicker here...*

This was originally posted in APR 2004 - the thread was bumped with the post showing the Ben Hall Memorial Epic ride - so no need to rehash all the same old arguments. The ride sounded like it went off great, and was a fantastic way to honor Ben on his home trails. As for the race, the dirt road was open. Traffic was light. There were lot's of marshalls on course. There were not many (2 as I recall) cars on the whole 8-9 mile stretch of dirt road. The promoter could not have been more emphatic about being careful.

It's an awful, tragic loss - and though I'm not religous at all - I appreciated & liked Warp's comment about the good dying young. THAT seems more appropriate to the thread.

FWIW, I was there - I posted some info. in this thread and in my 2004 Tour of the Canyonlands write up as well, if you'd like the racer-eye perspective, sort of.... LINK


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Never rode with the man, and I'm sad I'll never get the chance.

Here's to all those who have gone before, and ride the trails eternal.

See you in Valhalla, brother.


----------



## IRA176 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's sad to hear of this young man's death. That brings to mind an expericence I had as a Patrol Man in the City of Auburn, NY, during our Down Town Prison City Race. Basically the city's downtown loop road is used for a road race, however, the outer lane is left open to traffic, and cones divide the motor vehicles from the riders. I saw some drunk idiot in a motor vehicle run right through hay bails and through the road used for the bike riders. He fortunately didn't hit any of the riders. He was promptly arrested after a short scuffle. Traffic patterns must have been a bit confusing for others as well, because I saw motorists weaving in and out of the cones down the road, into the path of the riders, again an accident was narrowly avoided.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

brianc said:


> thanks for posting this. I hope to make it back to ABQ and do this ride. I'll see about getting it on my calender for next year.


i have never seen the fooriders site.

thats cool. i started the old dual slolom track when i lived there 9 years ago.
at the time MX bikes road there and it was no big whoop. i dug many jumps
and had some of my best rides ever up there. i was a great place.

once they opened the gate a the botom and people were driving up there it 
was ruined.

i am in texas now and have made some jumps here on private land.
w no recourse. the land cannot be devloped and we actually got a fence
around it to keep motos out. i think at that point it would have got plowed
but they let it be.

alex morgan


----------

